#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-25
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping.
<slickymaster> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> Did ye get the last mailing-list e-mail from BlinkinCat?
<slickymaster> seeing it now
 * belkinsa is really lost now
<slickymaster> but I'm unable understand it
<belkinsa> Yeah and that's why I'm asking you.
<slickymaster> it seems to me that it's a old one resent
<slickymaster> thing is I don't quite grasp his intentions
<belkinsa> Yeah.  Is it his disorder that is causing this?
<knome> on an unrelated note, any news on merging the team to -doc?
<belkinsa> No news.
<slickymaster> it's the only logic explanation I can think of
<slickymaster> nopes knome
<belkinsa> Oh, woah.  knome, hey there.
<knome> :)
<slickymaster> the last week, due to same erratic behavior from Geoff
<slickymaster> we weren't able to discuus it
<slickymaster> s/discuus/discuss
<jenni> slickymaster meant to say: we weren't able to discuss it
<belkinsa> And I confused Leigh.
<belkinsa> You need to join the list, knome!
<knome> well, i really don't need yet another list, which is why i think the teams should be merged...
<slickymaster> the way I see things right now, the best approach would be to simply pop the question in the mailing list
<slickymaster> due to his disorder, Geoff position may vary from one day to the other
<belkinsa> And that's the hard part is to get a stright answer
<slickymaster> so an explanation of what is intended should be wrote and the question asked
<slickymaster> do you think you can do that belkinsa?
<belkinsa> That can work.
<knome> if you want, i can review the mail before sending it
<knome> in any way, please CC me in the discussion
<belkinsa> Sure thing.
<slickymaster> of course knome
<slickymaster> belkinsa: can you draft something for me and knome to review?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Here or in e-mail form?
<slickymaster> thanks
<slickymaster> you choose
<knome> belkinsa, i guess a pad is the best once you've got it to the review stage, then we can tweak it live and get it sent soon
<knome> i tend to be bad on things that are sent me to email that i need to send back
<belkinsa> I agree, the pad is better.  How to get one?
<slickymaster> lol
<knome> belkinsa, just go to pad.ubuntu.com
<knome> belkinsa, and create a pad
<belkinsa> Okay, one sec
<slickymaster> pad.ubuntu.com
<knome> slickymaster, slow today? :)
<slickymaster> getting some laundry done
<slickymaster> :)
<slickymaster> being single again has this type of chores :P
<knome> awwh
<belkinsa> Created: http://pad.ubuntu.com/iAhFPxaSyd
<jenni> [ OpenID Authentication Required ] - https://j.mp/1mDV9lQ
<knome> bookmarked
<belkinsa> I got the base written.
<knome> i'll look at it in a minute
<knome> or two...
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> I'm keeping this one formal because I think it's needed.
<knome> hmm, right
<knome> hey belkinsa, slickymaster
<knome> i asked pleia2 to join our effort
<pleia2> o/
<knome> the pad is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/iAhFPxaSyd
<jenni> [ OpenID Authentication Required ] - https://j.mp/1mDV9lQ
<knome> my first thoughts:
<pleia2> seeing as we're ramping up the wiki documentation team over in -docs, I think it does make sense to finally sync things up
<knome> is it necessary to discuss disorders?
<pleia2> we're also collaborating with the ubuntu manual folks these days
<pleia2> knome: no
<pleia2> I'd remove that stuff
<pleia2> as far as I'm concerned, this is really just an overall consolidation effort so we're all working together and on the same page :)
<belkinsa> Hey there, pleia2.  To everyone, I was afk eating dinner.
<pleia2> hey :)
<pleia2> time for me to go for my run now
<knome> pleia2, have fun!
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks for the help.
<knome> i don't think it's fair to pull up the disorder in a public mailing list; for the one that has it, or others
<belkinsa> I agree.
<belkinsa> (what was a thinking)
<knome> if you think you need to have a more personal tone, maybe send a personal mail in addition
<slickymaster> yeah, I do agrre with you knome regarding that
<belkinsa> That could work.  slickymaster would it make a difference to him if we have a personal e-mail to him?
<knome> and to be honest.. this isn't about one person
<slickymaster> thing is, for what I know of Geff, that mail will just pull him apart
<slickymaster> yeah, I know, but it was him who started it all
<belkinsa> Right...you know him longer than me and knome.
<slickymaster> maybe I'm just reading it trhe wrong way
<knome> slickymaster, i understand that
<belkinsa> Or I'm misunderstanding everything.
<slickymaster> np, I'll mail personally, aside that email to the list
<knome> one of the reasons i asked pleia2 to join us was to get some insight from a person that sits on the CC
<slickymaster> I imagine that
<belkinsa> slickymaster, okay.
<belkinsa> And good move, knome.
<knome> i do not want to upset anybody, nor make them feel like they hit the rock botto
<slickymaster> that's what I'm afraid
<knome> but on the other hand, i think it's not sustainable to try to avoid saying something or in some tone because of a single person
<knome> repetitio mater studiorum est: i don't want to make anybody feel bad, but things need to roll forward
<slickymaster> yeah, it's like being stuck between a rock and a hard place :P
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<knome> so the best thing we can do is break the ice (done in IRC) and propose it formally as we've agreed on, but in a respective manner
<knome> we don't want to lose *anybody* working on this project.
<slickymaster> belkinsa: go ahead and send the email, I'll mail him personnaly
<belkinsa> Alright, I will.  In reply to or a new one?
<belkinsa> s/I will/on it.
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Alright, on it..  In reply to or a new one?
<slickymaster> I think it's better a new one
<belkinsa> Okay.  What title should I title it?
<knome> belkinsa, draft in the same pad?
<belkinsa> For what?
<knome> personal mail?
<knome> i already started taht
<knome> feel free to draft elsewhere if you don't want my sticky fingers in ;)
<slickymaster> 5 minutes guys, I have to remove my laundry from the washing machine and put it in the dryer
<knome> slickymaster, summarize what you want to say to geoff?
<belkinsa> Should the mailing-list e-mail be also posted to the thread?
<knome> which thread?
<belkinsa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2110857
<jenni> [ Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs ] - https://j.mp/1gy6yw6
<knome> why not
<belkinsa> I will be on it once I get slickymaster permisson.
<belkinsa> E-mail sent.
<belkinsa> And not CCed.  Sorry, knome.
<belkinsa> What is your e-mail?
<knome> oi oi. :)
<knome> i see the mail
<knome> mine is: pasi@shimmerproject.org
<knome> (knome@ubuntu.com works as well)
<belkinsa> Sent to your Ubuntu e-mail.
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping.
<belkinsa> I know that you are there.
<belkinsa> ;)
<slickymaster> belkinsa: I'm here now
<belkinsa> Okay, sorry about that.  Anyways, can I post that e-mail minus the greetings in the Thread on the Forums?
<slickymaster> of coursse belkinsa, you didn't need to ask me that :P
<belkinsa> Okay, I was just checking.
<knome> belkinsa, slickymaster: see the pad for a personal mail draft
<belkinsa> Done.
<knome> again, feel free to add my name, but don't feel obliged to
<knome> and feel free to poke around as much as you like
<knome> bbiab
<belkinsa> Looks good.
<slickymaster> knome: please don't take it wrongly but I think I prefer to write him something myself
<knome> slickymaster, not at all :)
<knome> i guess that's the message i want to give him
<slickymaster> but I dfo have to say that your text is quite good
<knome> heh, thanks
<knome> i've been practicing!
<belkinsa> It's good that you have these skills.
<knome> yeah, one kind of has to when being an entrepreneur
<knome> ..or won't be too long
<knome> hardest part is writing the offers...
<belkinsa> It's bed time for me.  Thanks for the help everyone.
<knome> same here really
<knome> night belkinsa, slickymaster
<knome> thanks for taking care
<knome> ...and finally, see you later :)
<slickymaster> cy guys, I'm off to bed also, I'll have to be up in 3 hours to go to work :P
<slickymaster> thanks for evrything knome and pleia2
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-28
<knome> hello
<slickymasterWork> I think it will be wuick
<slickymasterWork> quick*
<knome> sure
<slickymasterWork> as no one has even answered the mail on ML, I think we ought to move forward with the integration of the team in the Doc Team
<knome> yeah, sounds fair
<slickymasterWork> is there any bureaucracy needed
<slickymasterWork> ?
<knome> has geoff answered in PM?
<slickymasterWork> no
<knome> do you want to wait for that, or do you think it's okay to go ahead without it?
<slickymasterWork> but as far as I could get from some of his posts in UF he acknowledged it
<knome> okay
<knome> ok, so, let me think
<knome> first, you need to send an email saying we're doing this now
<slickymasterWork> IMO we should go ahead, there's no point on dragging it
<knome> someone needs to ask #ubuntu-ops to forward this channel to #ubuntu-doc once we're ready with it
<knome> the LP team can be deleted, but of course you should invite everybody to other doc teams
<knome> or, well, it can stay if you want to
<knome> i guess that doesn't matter much
<knome> the mailing list is LP only as well?
<knome> yeah.
<knome> you should edit the LP team to tell people to use the -doc mailing list
<slickymasterWork> yeah, the mailing list is only LP, it's not as ubuntu one
<knome> and maybe send a mail to that list telling "these people will start using this list, with this [tag]"
<slickymasterWork> s/as(an
<knome> iirc, you can deactivate the mailing list
<knome> yourself, that is
<knome> that would be sane
<slickymasterWork> agree
<knome> if there are forum threads, they can keep existing
<knome> but you might want to send an URL to those to the -doc list as well
<knome> then you probably want to move the team wiki stuff around a bit
<slickymasterWork> as far as the name changing in the wiki, can I do it (permissions wise?)
<knome> i can do it
<slickymasterWork> ok, I'll get all the motion started this weekend
<knome> i'll do the wiki name change now
<slickymasterWork> ok, thanks
<knome> no problem
<slickymasterWork> belkinsa ^^
<knome> ok, rename done, and NewDocs redirected to PopularPage
<knome> +s
<slickymasterWork> okay
<slickymasterWork> that covers it for now
<knome> i'll change all the links in that wiki to point to the new page
<slickymasterWork> while you're at it :)
<slickymasterWork> hmmm, think I'm also going to post something in the UF thread
<knome> yeah, that too
<knome> the alphabet pages need updating for the banners.
<knome> but i kept NewDocs/Banner for now
<slickymasterWork> isn't there any sort of script that would allow you to rename the url's
<slickymasterWork> ?
<knome> don't know
<knome> i mean, i can rename the pages
<knome> but not easily batch-edit the pages
<slickymasterWork> but there are quite a few of them, to be renamed
<knome> sure
<knome> but they work for now, so no problem
<knome> do it while you go really
<knome> or take 15mins to do it ;)
<slickymasterWork> when renaming, is there something that has to be done to the ancient page? deletion of sorts?
<knome> i redirected the old page to the new page
<knome> but not the subpages
<slickymasterWork> belkinsa: go through today's backlog please
<belkinsa> slickymaster (or slickymasterWork) ping
<slickymasterWork> pong if it's real fast belkinsa
<belkinsa> Are you going to talk to #ubuntu-ops about fowarding the channel?
<slickymasterWork> yes, but not just now though
<belkinsa> Okay, just checking.
<slickymasterWork> but we're not obliged to
<slickymasterWork> it's just that it doesn't make much sense keeping this channel once everything is done with
<belkinsa> I know.  But I think the Doc mailing-list needs another prefix.
<slickymasterWork> I thought you were already working on that
<slickymasterWork> at least from what I recall from your mailing list
<pleia2> couldn't it just be part of [Wiki] ?
<pleia2> (I would prefer that)
<belkinsa> I guess so.
<slickymasterWork> what pleia2?
<slickymasterWork> could
<slickymasterWork> +
<pleia2> slickymasterWork: the mailing list prefix
<belkinsa> A prefix for NewDocs or whatever it's calle.d
<slickymasterWork> ah
<slickymasterWork> yes, and it would saner
<slickymasterWork> PopularPages, as of unofficially today, and officially tomorrow
<belkinsa> Sounds good.
<slickymasterWork> I have to go now, but I'll be back after dinner
<slickymasterWork> ->
<belkinsa> Alright.
<knome> the alphabet pages now point to the PopularPages/Banner page.
<slickymaster> great knome, thanks
<knome> np
<belkinsa> Thanks knome.
<knome> so, is ya no a real person, or a bot?
<slickymaster> I0ve already emailed the ML, posted in the UF, and edited the LP page stating that from tomorrow NewDocs will cease to exist in the present format
<pleia2> great work everyone
<slickymaster> tks pleia2
<pleia2> my day off begins in a couple hours, so I'll take the opportunity now to /part here, see you in -doc ;)
<knome> yes, let's empty this channel
<belkinsa> Same, and remove from my favorites
<knome> yano, hai.
<slickymaster> before that knome how do I ask #ubuntu-ops to forward this channel to #ubuntu-doc
<belkinsa> We need to remove jenni, yano.
<yano> hm?
<yano> ah, okay
<knome> yano, cheers
<belkinsa> yano, https://lists.launchpad.net/newdocs/msg00403.html
<yano> ah
<knome> yano, welcome to #ubuntu-doc
<slickymaster> knome: does this channel has to be active to ask #ubuntu-ops to forward it to #ubuntu-doc?
<knome> i'm asking about it
<slickymaster> ok
<belkinsa> Well, it's time to update my wiki page.
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-03-01
<IdleOne> clearing this channel out in a moment
<belkinsa> Thank you.
